# My green terror pair are getting more aggressive



## fishyfishyfish (May 8, 2008)

My gt pair were sold to me as a breeding pair, (i was at the end of my tether) with aggressive cichlids so i thought buying a breeding pair might be quite pleasant.

However at first they were fine but the larger male almost constantly chases trhe female but every so often the smaller female seems to instigate the violence and has a real good go at the male.

They never seem to hurt each other physically, albeit they snap at each other and stuff.

The male seems to shudder with aggression when the female attacks then they dance around each other then chase each other etc etc etc

So i was wondering is this normal behaviour or should i take one or the other out before they get stressed.

p.s. they haven't bred yet


----------



## blairo1 (May 7, 2006)

Sounds like they're testing the strength and resilience of their potential mate to me.......


----------



## paule231165 (Jul 23, 2006)

Hi fishyfishyfish
If you don't mind me asking where did u get them from as i gave my pair to an lfs and if by chance they are my old pair i can defo say they bred for me three times .How big is the tank your keeping them in as i had them in a 6x1.5x2.5.It sounds to me like the pre nuptuals


----------



## fishyfishyfish (May 8, 2008)

i got them from a garden centre in wakefield (west yorkshire)

heres a pic

it would be cool if they were ur old fish!!!

LOVE (all sweet & innocent at the lfs)
















WAR


----------



## paule231165 (Jul 23, 2006)

Yup those are my old pair took them in as now got pair of sevs and hopefully a pair of "cobra" pikes.Have patience and i am sure it will be rewarded.are their tubes down.


----------



## fishyfishyfish (May 8, 2008)

Which garden centre was it u took them into?? :thumb:

I did a straight swap for a 12" jaguar cichlid

what were they like aggressivewise when u had them?


----------



## paule231165 (Jul 23, 2006)

the garden center is spring green the lfs nautilus.not really aggressive but as usual the male was always wanting to breed so was always chasing her around but was lessened with having other fish in and plenty of bogwood to hide behind.She will breed when she is ready like most fish


----------



## fishyfishyfish (May 8, 2008)

nice 1 - small world innit.

do u know how old they are please?


----------



## paule231165 (Jul 23, 2006)

I am afraid i have no idea of age as they were maybe only an inch smaller when i got them and had them for 18 months sorry


----------

